#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  How do you calculate Weighted Average Cost of capital (WACC)?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

WACC is a calculation of a firm's cost of capital in which each category of capital is proportionately weighted.
All sources of capital like common stock,preferred stock,bonds and other long term debt also included in a WACC calculation.


Can someone explain me how to calculate WACC accurately?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> WACC is a calculation of a firm's cost of capital in which each category of capital is proportionately weighted.
> All sources of capital like common stock,preferred stock,bonds and other long term debt also included in a WACC calculation.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me how to calculate WACC accurately?


here is the formula

----------

